# Removing hood rubber inserts bad?!



## I_AV8_4U (Apr 24, 2007)

Hew guys/gals.
I am a noob here, so please go easy on me! 
I have been reading that many of you are removing the rubber hood inserts to allow more cool air into the engine compartment. Also, many are removing the rubber seal at the rear to allow hot air to escape.
Well, I just don't quite see it that way. If I am wrong, please let me know, cause I like free mods!
I pulled mine out the other day and see that it actually works via the Burnuli Principle. It creats a low pressure at the hood vent by allowing the air coming through the inlets to bypass and exit aft. This sucks hot air from the engine compartment and exhausts it overboard. you need the seal at the rear also to keep a tight engine bay for this principle to work most efficiently.
I originally was going to pull mine out thinking that it should allow cool air to go into the engine bay, then exhaust via the rear in place of the removed seal. 
I reinstalled it and believe that it is the best way to go. You can see on the rubber inlets that the flow pattern is up and aft to allow hot air out this way, not down and in for cold.
Sure wish it was ram air though, maybe someday there will be a kit. Till then, I have gone back to "stock."
Anyway, hope I didn't affend anyone here. Again, if someone has specific info that contradicts my theory, do tell!
Well, 1050 miles now...here comes the noise!
Troy


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

I took the rubber inlets out of the scoops and cut the air damns which essencially move the air over-then-into the engine compartment. Allowing the air to flow directly thru the rubber inlets onto the engine. Only thing I noticed is that the engine gets a little more dirtier than before. I'm not sure I'm comfertable with taking the hood seal off at the windshield side of the hood. I'm sure that would cause some rattle. 

Well if you think with physics: how a real air flow system should be engineered. Hot air goes up, so naturally you would want to exhaust the hot air up and out, Put an air damn on the front bottom of the car, to push low lying coolder air up into the engine compartment, then put a hood with single or dual reverse hood scoops to let the hot air out of the engine compartment also alleviating any air turbulence/drag. 

Flame on...


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Have you had any problem at speed with rushing into the hood? Not that any of us drive around 100+ each day just wondering I have thought about this myself


----------



## gtodude41206 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well i have a highway near me and i get her up to a hundred plus and i havent had any problems. I only have the two rubber inlets off though and i havent had any problems what so ever, but ill find out more cause im going to the track friday!!!!arty:


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Well hell maybe I will try it we will 100+ soon and want to make sure she runs good in the heat


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I agree with you....except, the hood scoops just end as a pocket....the air goes nowhere but down. Its more to keep dirt/rain from under the hood. IF, this hood were properly designed, then your theory would be correct. If GM would have added...runners..(for lack of a better word) that exited the back of the hood, it might actually have done some real heat extraction. As for the rubber seal at the back........took mine out for awhile, but put it back when I started noticing a rattling sound every time I hit a bump in the road. It was the hood flexing and hittin the lip where the rubber sits.


----------



## I_AV8_4U (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I didn't notice that there was no rear "ehaust."
Good catch.
Troy


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Who care if they work or not at least the damn things are real.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

GoatMann said:


> ...Well if you think with physics: how a real air flow system should be engineered. Hot air goes up, so naturally you would want to exhaust the hot air up and out, Put an air damn on the front bottom of the car, to push low lying coolder air up into the engine compartment, then put a hood with single or dual reverse hood scoops to let the hot air out of the engine compartment also alleviating any air turbulence/drag...


That's a nice thought, but the "reverse hood scoops" would have a problem because the air would have to fight the increased pressure at the hood/winshield junction in order to exhaust. That increased pressure, BTW, was used by Pontiac in the 70's on the 6.6 TA, which actually HAD a reverse hood scoop. Pontiac called it Air Induction or Cowl Induction or something like that. It was a means of force feeding the system kinda like the Ram Air system.


----------

